# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [استفسار] اريد التداول في سوق الأسهم ففقط - إنصحوني  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## barjawi

تحياتي لكل الاعضاء والإداريين في هذا الموقع الرائع 
إستفسار : اريد التداول في سوق الأسهم واريد ان تنصحوني بأفضل وسيط لتداول الاسهم على ان يكون وسيط موثوق.
وهل استطيع التداول عبر موقع Nasdaq مباشر ؟ 
شكرا

----------


## barjawi

242  مشاهدة لهذا الموضوع ولا يوجد اي رد .. غريب  :016:

----------


## yamin2000

tradestation

----------


## yamin2000

TD ameritrade

----------


## نواااف

أولاً ابحث عن الوسيط في دولتك وغالباً هو الأفضل مقارنة مع الوسطاء الأمريكان لعدة أسباب منها أن التداول اليومي مسموح بدون قيود وهي ميزة مناسبة لي.
ثانيا اخيارك للاسهم بناء على الاستراتيجية المستخدمة.
ثالثا تعلم بعض التحليل الفني وليس المطلوب الالمام بكل شي على سبيل المثال اذا أيقنت ايجاد الدعم والمقاومة تكن قطعت 80 % من الطريق.
رابعا لا تخف ولا تطمع

----------


## life2020

> أولاً ابحث عن الوسيط في دولتك وغالباً هو الأفضل مقارنة مع الوسطاء الأمريكان لعدة أسباب منها أن التداول اليومي مسموح بدون قيود وهي ميزة مناسبة لي.
> ثانيا اخيارك للاسهم بناء على الاستراتيجية المستخدمة.
> ثالثا تعلم بعض التحليل الفني وليس المطلوب الالمام بكل شي على سبيل المثال اذا أيقنت ايجاد الدعم والمقاومة تكن قطعت 80 % من الطريق.
> رابعا لا تخف ولا تطمع

 مرحبا لو سمحت مامعني التداول في البورصة؟اريد تبسيط للعملية

----------


## spuksa

ادا كنت تقصد مؤشر ناسداك 100 
يمكنك تداول عليه على منصة mt5 
انا اتداول عليه في منصة pepperstone

----------

